# Lyft PAX using "nicknames"



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ok Lyft, please end this now! I will not pick up anyone using F__k as their name. Same goes for "Lights"
Possible gang member names in this area so forget it! Not getting in my vehicle.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

COMPLEX
BONGJOO
POONYA
GuyFred (that might have actually been a real name)

Yes, in all caps. WTF ever happened to Tom, Dick and Harry.

HaHa, apparently it censors the nickname for Richard.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MHR said:


> COMPLEX
> BONGJOO
> POONYA
> GuyFred (that might have actually been a real name)
> ...


Never had any Tom's or Harry's in my car, but plenty of D!ck's!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

F
TJ
owner
3
crazyhotdog
Princess


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Past weekend.
Super Super
Chain Smoker
Got the ping from super super 3x


----------



## InertialObserver (Aug 16, 2017)

My first ever pax was an Alien.


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

Ghetto as ****, lyft is low.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

hollowhollow said:


> Ghetto as &%[email protected]!*, lyft is low.


Seems to be that way here!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

MHR said:


> COMPLEX
> BONGJOO
> POONYA
> GuyFred (that might have actually been a real name)
> ...


Karma


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Not just Lyft. Got Chewbacca on Uber.

I arrived & it was some hipster millenial. Trying to be funny, when dude got in I said 'what happened? Millennium Falcon break down?' No reaction, not a chuckle or even a bewildered 'huh?'

Sometimes I hate millenials...


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

Weirdest one I got was
"Do Not"
Came through with the ping:
"Do Not
Accept"
Okay fine I won't. 
Okay fine I did. Nice girl, she said it is stuck like that in Lyfts system and she can't change it.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

precious 
armani
mercedes
Thats right its me.
boss robot
1
2
passenger
user
student
T
filthy


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MHR said:


> HaHa, apparently it censors the nickname for Richard.


At least Lyft does show you the name when it offers you the trip. That "Other TNC" does not show the name until you accept. It used to show the name, but, it appears, there were too many complaints that people with certain names were waiting too long or did not get a ride at all. Some institution of alleged higher learning supposedly actually did a similar "study" and one of the reported results was that people with certain names were waiting longer---two to five minutes longer (oh BOO-hoo-HOO-HOO-hoo-hoo over five minutes--did you get your ride? Than whadduhyuhcrynnabout?)

When I dispatched the midnight shift for a cab company, there used to be this guy who went three to five times weekly from this dance club who used a name "Suicide". He was actually allright. It got to the point that the drivers who worked that club regullarly knew who he was.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> At least Lyft does show you the name when it offers you the trip. That "Other TNC" does not show the name until you accept.


That other company also does not show a pickup address in the ping anymore. As a local I can look at the map and make a quick judgement call, but non locals are flying blind. It seems like they are showing favoritism in this regard.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mista T said:


> That other company also does not show a pickup address in the ping anymore. .


That IS extremely annoying, Usually, the map is oriented funny, as well, so it is hard to make a judgment unless you are pulled to the side of the road. If I can tell the orientation of the map from a quick glance, I will make a judgment to accept or decline, but sometimes I will decline out of hand, because the orientation of the map and the demands of traffic do not allow me to assess it properly.

The stacked pings tell you nothing but what Uber thinks is the travel time; even that is inconsistent. Sometimes it is the travel time from where you are, currently, sometimes from drop-off. I decline more than a few stacked pings on UberX due to that. The stacked pings on Uber Taxi usually are close. If not, the people wait more often than on X.

Lyft does not even give you a choice. It hits you with the ping, regardless. I have pushed my cancellation rate because *Gr*yft has hit me with a Line or something that is not reasonable to cover. *Screw*ber, at least, still gives the option to decline.

I have covered a few stacked Lines only because they were two minutes or less from where I discharged my first customer. I figured that if the customer ordered Line "because it was the cheapest" and did not understand how it worked, the damage to me would be minimal. Most of the time, those Lines were locals, anyhow, so I ran the trip before it could add more customers. There was one case, though, where it was a local, the application added an address BEYOND where the first customer was going and expected me to fetch the second customer before I discharged the first. I dropped off the first, went to the second. It was a local, as well, but I had to end the second trip before the application let me end the first. I sent an e-mail to *Gr*yft when I got home, but, since both were minimums, it did not matter, anyhow. *Gr*yft seems to have a wider area for a minimum than does *Screw*ber; I guess that is why they call it "*Gr*yft".


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

MHR said:


> COMPLEX
> BONGJOO
> POONYA
> GuyFred (that might have actually been a real name)
> ...


Well DICKON still seems to work. So my suspicion this is still an American based forum is confirmed.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Todays one was "mmmok" a lyft line job.I think it's funny kind of just a joke anyway to work for a company that needs to pull tricks to get you to work.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

"Mr" oh, brother


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

New2This said:


> Not just Lyft. Got Chewbacca on Uber.
> 
> I arrived & it was some hipster millenial. Trying to be funny, when dude got in I said 'what happened? Millennium Falcon break down?' No reaction, not a chuckle or even a bewildered 'huh?'
> 
> ...


Long time ago met some brothers and their parents named them luke, sky and walker


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I picked up "Brain" the other day. Short ride, but $5 tip, so Brain is 5* in my book.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

4287
All sorts of weird names.
Makes me wonder how they are signing up w/ this stuff. 
Burner phones and burner gift cards?


----------

